
Snow Leopard Adds Closures to C (and its derivatives) - fogus
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/08/mac-os-x-10-6.ars/10
======
fogus
There is also an ongoing discussion at
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c++.moderated/brows...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c++.moderated/browse_thread/thread/f6479d0d4dab8592)

------
nathanb
So basically Apple is pulling a Microsoft by adding a platform-specific
extension to an otherwise cross-platform, portable language?

~~~
philwelch
For C, yes. For Objective-C, Apple already owns it so no problem. It seems
like conforming ANSI C code should still work so it isn't a weird IE6 cross-
incompatibility issue.

~~~
nathanb
Sure, but now there's a variant of C that will only work on Apple platforms...

~~~
philwelch
I think if you're writing C code, you're either writing systems code yourself,
or you're writing application code for a particular operating system, or
you're writing something that's explicitly cross-platform by design (like a
programming language runtime). I think anyone facing these three situations
would be able to judge whether or not to use Apple-C closures.

------
electronslave
_You'll just have to trust me when I tell you that this syntax actually makes
sense to seasoned C programmers._

What?

